# SED Ersetzen



## Obscurus (19. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Wie ich einfache Wörter ersetze weis ich, aber das Problem ist, dass in dem zu verändernden Text Wortzusätze vorhanden sind, bei denen ich aber das Wort nicht ändern will!

Beispiel:

Text:

```
Name: Dreamer
Name_prae: Kunibert
Name_post: Setzer
```

Script:

```
s/Name/Nick/g
s/Name_prae/Vorname/g
s/Name_post/Nachname/g
```

Wie man sieht wird dann Name in Nick geändert, dann aber Name_prae und Name_post nicht mehr gefunden  

ich kann das Proble nicht einfach durch die Reihenfolge der Änderungen lösen, da in Wirklichkeit die zu Ändernden Wörter Buchstaben + Zahlenkombinationen sind, also müsste ich vorm ändern überprüfen, ob "Name " ein ganzer Ausdruck oder ein Teilwort ist...
wie kann ich das realisiereen?


----------



## mathiu (21. Juni 2004)

das problem ist ja, dass beim ersten durchlauf
Name_prae und Name_post schon geändert werden und zwar in Nick

mach es doch einfach so

s/Name:/Nick/g
s/Name_prae/Vorname/g
s/Name_post/Nachname/g

der doppelpunkt nach Name verhindert, dass auch name_prae und name_post gefunden werden.


----------

